# Custom Paths Don't Have the Satifying Sounds



## Meira (Apr 4, 2020)

I recently got the path permit and each of the grounds have a different sound when you walk on them; sand, brick, dirt. It's sounds amazing and quite satisfying. However, I noticed that when you lay your own custom paths it doesn't have a distinct sound and it's kinda irking me. It doesn't sound like much, really. I love custom paths, but this might actually be a deal breaker.
Does anyone feel the same way?


----------



## kentai (Apr 4, 2020)

YES so infuriating. I covered my island in a cool road pattern I found and it's the first thing I noted... I was hoping the path permit would fix that because you would have a path under it


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 4, 2020)

Yea, I feel like they could have been done better personally, wouldn't it be cool if you could pick a specific sound for them? Kind of like picking background noise for rooms in happy home designer


----------



## Kindra (Apr 4, 2020)

Check out this post from somebody on Tumblr: 




__
		https://batriddler.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F613735030746955776

It's a tutorial for overlaying custom paths on top of terraformed paths and I think it gives you the best of both worlds -- custom design AND nice sounds! I've not tried it out myself but it looks very promising.

EDIT - pointed out by others below that this doesn't actually match the sound!! I'm very sorry!


----------



## Meira (Apr 4, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Check out this post from somebody on Tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this myself and did some research before I posted here and unfortunately it doesn't work 
It's the same old dull sound.


----------



## matchaman (Apr 4, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Check out this post from somebody on Tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still has the gross sounds :c


----------



## Kindra (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry about that!! That's really disappointing    The post mentioned choosing brick to match the sound so I just assumed.


----------



## kentai (Apr 4, 2020)

Meira said:


> I recently got the path permit and each of the grounds have a different sound when you walk on them; sand, brick, dirt. It's sounds amazing and quite satisfying. However, I noticed that when you lay your own custom paths it doesn't have a distinct sound and it's kinda irking me. It doesn't sound like much, really. I love custom paths, but this might actually be a deal breaker.
> Does anyone feel the same way?



do you personally feel the permit is worth redeeming? Was looking forward to it but this isn't the first time someones criticized it...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 4, 2020)

I felt the same way noticing it. It's a small detail but it completely turned me off of even bothering with my own made paths.
Its okay because my qr codes are no longer being held hostage to path making since we have premade ones that I like anyway but its... Sort of a let down.


----------



## MrBox (Apr 4, 2020)

I went to my friend's town who had the custom pattern paths. It sounds like you're running on flesh. Soft pitter patters


----------



## akidas (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes!! I want my stepping stones to sound like stone! And I love the sound of the wooden kimono shoes on stone, so satisfying!!


----------



## Meira (Apr 4, 2020)

kentai said:


> do you personally feel the permit is worth redeeming? Was looking forward to it but this isn't the first time someones criticized it...



The path permit is great! I just thought that if you can put custom paths down properly, your island would be a little more unique since most people will use the path permit the app comes with.

After getting everyone's opinion, I think I will stick with the paths they provided and use those as my main ones and use custom paths sparingly here and there.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm just sticking to the dark dirt path since it looks really nice especially at night, but it's disheartening to see that custom design paths pretty much act the same as if you displayed them from the design app. They had a lot of opportunities there. The transparent pixel thing is cool at least but it's not enough for me to use unique path designs, especially if I wanted natural path designs and they sounded weird.

Also disappointing that it costs 2,300 miles, not sure why it's more than the others.


----------

